# Snow



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Anybody had snow out there? it has been snowing on and off all day here, it had settled for a while and the motorhome had a layer on its roof as well.

Motorhome is all wrapped up for the next few month or so, oil filled radiator keeping temperature to 11 degrees.

Could be a white Christmas!! :x-mas: :x-mas: :x-mas:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No snow in Whitstable yet. It came over very black but that has cleared the sun is beaming again.
When I took the dog for a walk it was weird as facing into the wind it bit your ears off and yet when I walked with the wind on my back it was lovely in the sun.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

lots here in norfolk and still snowing....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn cold here, but not looking like snow at the moment.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Cold but nice day with no snow here in Cheshire. Seems to be snow in the East but clear in the West so far.

Trevor


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

*snow*

cold and no snow here in southport looks like it might snow later


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Snow started here near Banchory (Aberdeenshire) yesterday and has been on and off ever since. Now 8" lying in the garden!! Beautiful but cold.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

tonybvi said:


> Snow started here near Banchory (Aberdeenshire) yesterday and has been on and off ever since. Now 8" lying in the garden!! Beautiful but cold.


Where you at tonybvi......i'm at Durris !


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Just come in off the high lakes fells - a smattering here & there above 2000ft - but certainly felt as if we could be in for more.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Typical, I move away from Humber Travellers location to a place where I know snow loves to dwell, but today we had a few flakes and thats all! Hoping to wake up to six foot, then I wont be able to get to work (awful).


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have just arrived home after going to Hull Truck last night and visiting our son and family in Brough.
Just a couple of flurries of snow but according to my car it did get down to 1.5 C. Now in subtropical Burntwood and its 4.0 C so far.

Saw cars on the motorway with snow on them.
O happy days, roll on Spring and I can stop taking my anti-SAD tablets.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Not a single flake here, but blooming cold though. 

Russell


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

hi Everyone,

Just had a call from my parents who are at the Christmas Thursford show in Norfolk and they are wandering how they are going to get home as its snowing heavily there.

As an aside I use this site to check weather and roads

http://www.trafficengland.com

Its the highways agency site and you can activate weather/road signs/ etc.

Ian


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

No snow here


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Nothing in Cambridge,Blooming cold though


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*snow*

Nothing here in dorset, has been bloomin cold tho have been out side concreting some paving blocks in my drive ready for the tarmac to be laid next week.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Just had around 2 1/2 ins snow central norfolk plus power went off for around 1/2 hr, genny ran out of petrol after around 10mins but ok now, still snowing 7/30 pm.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

No snow in Chorley and not expecing any as we only usually get a couple of flakes   its Bl***y cold though

My Brother is in Port Logan this weekend as usual, he is building a house there so I will have to wait till he gets back to see if he had any there

Anne


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Had some snow earlier today.

Very cold but only sleeting ATM.

Based at Suffolk Essex border

So cold cat has refused to go out and is underneath the quilt!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just took the dog for walk and it is so frosty and the wind is so cold and my son in Benidorm *MSN hi mum about 19deg here and went in the sea today but with no wind and the sun it was lovely *

Well I know where Id rather be


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Had some snow earlier today.
> 
> Very cold but only sleeting ATM.
> 
> ...


Shorts and T shirts in Swansea


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

just got in travelled along M8 Glasgow-Edinburgh, & A720 Ed city bypass snow not a gritter to be seen worst areas M8 Harthill and Livingston, Safe travel 
ale: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Nothing here in the Greater Peterborough area................yet.

Jock.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Warm and no snow here in Denia, Spain


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its -1C here but no snow, gonna be cold walking the dog this morning.

peedee


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Damp and drizzly in South Devon


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Nothing here in the Greater Peterborough area................yet.
> 
> Jock.


Since my last post, there has been a tiny smattering, ie, not enough to ski on. :wink: 
However, as previously reported by others, that windy is ICY. Brrrrrrrrrr.

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*snow*

YYYYes its just started to snow here in Whitstable 
Well just a bit and it is warmer now because that wind has dropped.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Raining hard here, cold and windy. Not a flake in sight. 

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Yes, still snowing here near Cleethorpes, it is laid about 2" but it now seems like it is turning to sleet.

Still cold though, it will be the first Christmas in our new bungalow and it is colder than our last house, but we expected that as we have concrete floors and a large floor area compared to our previous house.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Snowing in cambridge now.Took the dog out freezing cold wind, Brrr


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
Lots of snow in East Yorkshire. It snowed on and off all day yesterday and it has been snowing this morning. Love it. About 3 to 4 inches.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

At home in the Metropolis of Inverallochy at least four inches of snow right down to the edge of the sea. Temperature just started to go up but still -1C. 
Going out to the farm in a while which is 700 foot higher, so expect it to be a fun drive. Fortunately we have a Sedici 4X4 so that should make it a bit easier. Single track roads so gritters/ploughs won't go there until all the main roads are clear.
Motorhome tucked up with heaters on outside the house.

Martin.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

It started snowing here in Mid Suffolk about 7.30 last night and left a good covering. This morning the snow was still on the ground and it started falling from the sky about an hour ago. I guess there's about 2 inches so far. Just what Duke the St Bernard wanted!!!!!


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Sunny Sunderland*

Morning all from sunny Sunderland, have a slight covering here, but as we are right on the coast never really get much more


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

We had a smatteringhere in the early hours, turned to sleet, then rain and what snow there was has gone.

Greenwich, London

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well here on the wonderful south coast near Hastings, yesterday was very cold but sunny, today extremely windy and rain.pretty cold as well. 
Got a rally in Selby first week of December.I have a feeling we might not make it.

cabby


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

No snow here but I can see there is some on top of the Arran (mountain). Its raining and bitterly cold with a very heavy looking sky. 
Hope it doesn't snow as I've got 3 days of beating this week!


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello from the normally sunny and tropical Gillingham

.....had a sprinkling of that white stuff this morning, now have sideways rain. Not sure if its cold as i haven't ventured out the door yet


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

AberdeenAngus - you have pm!
Tonybvi


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Took Bryn Dog for walk this morning and got soaked to the skin.

Bryn Dog stayed nice and dry in his poncey waxed cotton coat!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice crisp afternoon - lots of snow clear skies again lots tomorrow hopefully up to the top of the door so can't get out and get to work - erm maybe not then!

Greenie


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

About 8" in the village here - had to get the other half to work earlier and the E class would only do lots of spinning.

Took the MH in the end with the good old snow chains on, made easy work of it. Just have to clean the thing again it got filthy!


----------

